# .... . .... . .... . .... .



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

-- .. -. -. .. . / -- .. --. .... - / .--- ..- ... - / -... . / .--. .-. --- ..- -.. / --- ..-. / -.-- --- --..-- / -.-- --- ..- / -.. . ...- .. .-.. / -.-- --- ..- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / -.-- --- ..- / -.- --- .-- / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .... .- .-. .--. / .. ... / .. -. / .. ... .-. .- . .-.. --..-- / .-. .. --. .... - ..--.. ..--..


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

.. 
-.. --- 
-. --- - 
--. . - 
.. -


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

dravensghost said:


> ..
> -.. ---
> -. --- -
> --. . -
> .. -


*.. / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / - -.-- .--. . / -... .. --. --. . .-. / - .... . -. .-.-.- / .... --- .-- / .- -... --- ..- - / -. --- .-- ..--.. *

:biggrin:


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

rmrdaddy said:


> -- .. -. -. .. . / -- .. --. .... - / .--- ..- ... - / -... . / .--. .-. --- ..- -.. / --- ..-. / -.-- --- --..-- / -.-- --- ..- / -.. . ...- .. .-.. / -.-- --- ..- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / -.-- --- ..- / -.- --- .-- / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .... .- .-. .--. / .. ... / .. -. / .. ... .-. .- . .-.. --..-- / .-. .. --. .... - ..--.. ..--..


.. / ... .... --- ..- .-.. -.. / .... --- .--. . / ... --- .-.-.- / .. - / .-- .- ... / .. -. / -- -.-- / .-- .. .-.. .-.. .-.-.-

:biggrin:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

01001001001000000111000001110010011001010110011001100101011100100010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100101110001000000011101000101001

Cd


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

... --- / .- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- / - .-. -.-- .. -. --. / - --- / - . .-.. .-.. / ..- ... / - .... . / ..-. .. .-. ... - / ... .. .-.. . -. - / -- --- ...- .. . / -... --- -- -... / .. ... / ..- .--. / ..- .--. / .- -. -.. / .- .-- .- -.-- ..--..


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> 01001001001000000111000001110010011001010110011001100101011100100010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100101110001000000011101000101001
> 
> Cd


61 6e 64 20 49 27 6d 20 72 61 74 68 65 72 20 66 6f 6e 64 20 6f 66 20 48 45 58 2c 20 77 68 61 74 20 69 73 20 79 6f 75 72 20 70 6f 69 6e 74 3f 0d 0a 0d 0a 2a 67 72 69 6e 2a


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Rowdymon said:


> ... --- / .- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- / - .-. -.-- .. -. --. / - --- / - . .-.. .-.. / ..- ... / - .... . / ..-. .. .-. ... - / ... .. .-.. . -. - / -- --- ...- .. . / -... --- -- -... / .. ... / ..- .--. / ..- .--. / .- -. -.. / .- .-- .- -.-- ..--..


- .... . / - .- .-. --. . - / .... .- ... / -... . . -. / ... . .-.. . -.-. - . -..

:biggrin:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Rowdymon said:


> 61 6e 64 20 49 27 6d 20 72 61 74 68 65 72 20 66 6f 6e 64 20 6f 66 20 48 45 58 2c 20 77 68 61 74 20 69 73 20 79 6f 75 72 20 70 6f 69 6e 74 3f 0d 0a 0d 0a 2a 67 72 69 6e 2a


010100000110111101101001011011100111010000111111001000000101011101101000011000010111010000100000011100000110111101101001011011100111010000111111001000000100100100100000011101010111001101110101011000010110110001101100011110010010000001100100011011110110111000100111011101000010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110000100100000011100000110111101101001011011100111010000100001001000000011101100101001000011010000101000001101000010100100001101000100


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> - .... . / - .- .-. --. . - / .... .- ... / -... . . -. / ... . .-.. . -.-. - . -..
> 
> :biggrin:


.-- . / ... .... .- .-.. .-.. / .- .-.. .-.. / .-. . .--- --- .. -.-. . / .- - / - .... . / -.. . ... - .-. ..- -.-. - .. --- -.

:baffled:


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Rowdymon said:


> .-- . / ... .... .- .-.. .-.. / .- .-.. .-.. / .-. . .--- --- .. -.-. . / .- - / - .... . / -.. . ... - .-. ..- -.-. - .. --- -.
> 
> :baffled:


-- -.-- / .--. .- -.-. -.- .- --. . ... / - . -. -.. / - --- / -... . / .--- ..- ... - / .- / .-.. .. - - .-.. . / -... .. - / -.. .. ..-. ..-. . .-. . -. - 

:biggrin:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

My bolonge has a first name, it's O S C A R


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> -- -.-- / .--. .- -.-. -.- .- --. . ... / - . -. -.. / - --- / -... . / .--- ..- ... - / .- / .-.. .. - - .-.. . / -... .. - / -.. .. ..-. ..-. . .-. . -. -
> 
> :biggrin:


... --- / - .... . / -... .-.. .- -.-. -.- / .- -. -.. / .-- .... .. - . / ...- . .-. ... .. --- -. / --- ..-. / .----. .- / .... --- .-. ... . / --- ..-. / .- / -.. .. ..-. ..-. . .-. . -. - / -.-. --- .-.. --- .-. .----. ..--..

--- .-. / .-. .- - .... . .-. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .- / .... --- .-. ... . / --- ..-. / .- / -.. .. ..-. ..-. . .-. . -. - / --. .-. . -.-- ... -.-. .- .-.. .


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

- .... .. ... / .. ... / - --- --- / -- ..- -.-. .... / .-.. .. -.- . / .-- --- .-. -.- / ..-. --- .-. / -- . .-.-.-


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> 010100000110111101101001011011100111010000111111001000000101011101101000011000010111010000100000011100000110111101101001011011100111010000111111001000000100100100100000011101010111001101110101011000010110110001101100011110010010000001100100011011110110111000100111011101000010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110000100100000011100000110111101101001011011100111010000100001001000000011101100101001000011010000101000001101000010100100001101000100


54 68 65 79 20 68 61 76 65 20 74 68 65 73 65 20 67 72 65 61 74 20 6c 69 74 74 6c 65 20 62 6c 75 65 20 70 69 6c 6c 73 20 74 68 61 74 20 68 65 6c 70 20 79 6f 75 20 74 6f 20 67 65 74 20 61 20 70 6f 69 6e 74 20 79 61 20 6b 6e 6f 77 2e 2e 2e 0d 0a 0d 0a 54 61 6c 6b 20 74 6f 20 79 6f 75 72 20 64 6f 63 74 6f 72 2c 20 64 6f 6e 27 74 20 62 65 20 65 6d 62 65 72 61 73 73 65 64 2c 20 31 20 6f 75 74 20 6f 66 20 35 20 6d 65 6e 20 68 61 73 20 65 72 65 63 74 69 6c 65 20 64 69 73 66 75 6e 63 74 69 6f 6e 20 69 73 73 75 65 73 2e 0d 0a 0d 0a 2a 6c 61 75 67 68 69 6e 67 2a


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> 010100000110111101101001011011100111010000111111001000000101011101101000011000010111010000100000011100000110111101101001011011100111010000111111001000000100100100100000011101010111001101110101011000010110110001101100011110010010000001100100011011110110111000100111011101000010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110000100100000011100000110111101101001011011100111010000100001001000000011101100101001000011010000101000001101000010100100001101000100


0110010001101111011001010111001100100000011101000110100001100101011100100110010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001110100011011110010000001100010011001010010000001101111011011100110010100111111

646F6573207468657265206861766520746F206265206F6E653F

:lol:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Harpo Marx said:


> 0110010001101111011001010111001100100000011101000110100001100101011100100110010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001110100011011110010000001100010011001010010000001101111011011100110010100111111
> 
> 646F6573207468657265206861766520746F206265206F6E653F
> 
> :lol:


Ha! 0100100001100101011011000110110000100000011011100110111100100001

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Who is this FIRM you speak of????


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok....wtf


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

- --- -- --.. --- / -..-. / .--. ..- --.


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Jughead said:


> - --- -- --.. --- / -..-. / .--. ..- --.


-. --- / -. --- - / . ...- . -. / -.-. .-.. --- ... . .-.-.- / .... . / .-- .- ... / -.. . -.-. --- -.-- / -. ..- -- -... . .-. / ...--

:biggrin:


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Jughead said:


> - --- -- --.. --- / -..-. / .--. ..- --.


-... - .-- / .... --- .-- / .- .-. . / .- .-. -.-. .... .. . --..-- / ...- . .-. --- -. .. -.-. .- / .- -. -.. / -... . - - -.-- ..--.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

This should be fun to watch.


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Paesano said:


> This should be fun to watch.


.... .. / - .-.-.- / .... --- .-- / -.-- --- ..- / ..-. . . .-.. .. -. --. ..--..

:biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> My bolonge has a first name, it's O S C A R


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha ..... good one!!!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

-.. --- .. -. --. / --. .-. . .- - / - .... .- -. -.- ... / -.-- --- ..- / ..-. --- .-. / .- ... -.- .. -. --. .-.-.- / .-.. . - / -- . / - . .-.. .-.. / -.-- --- ..- / - .... .- - / ...- . .-. --- -. .. -.-. .- / .. ... / ... --- -- . / -.- .. -. -.. / --- ..-. / .-- --- -- .- -. / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / -.- -. --- .-- / .-- .... .- - / .. / -- . .- -. .-.-.- / .- ... / .-.. --- -. --. / .- ... / .-- . / .- .-. . / --. . - - .. -. --. / ..-. .-. .. . -. -.. .-.. -.-- / .- -. -.. / .- .-.. .-.. / - .... .- - --..-- / .... --- .-- / .- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- .-. / -... .-. --- - .... . .-. ... / -.. --- .. -. --. / -.-. .... .. -.-. --- --..-- / --. .-. --- ..- -.-. .... --- --..-- / --. ..- -- -- --- --..-- / --.. . .--. .--. ---


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha ..... good one!!!


.. - / .. ... / .- -.-. - ..- .- .-.. .-.. -.-- / ... .--. . .-.. .-.. . -.. / 
* -... --- .-.. --- --. -. .-*

:biggrin:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

okaaaaay...some of us (that are allowed) wants to know the code? am i worthy?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

-. . ...- . .-. -- .. -. -.. / .. / --. --- - / .. -
:redface:


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

-.-- --- ..- / --. ..- -.-- ... / .... .- ...- . / - --- --- / -- ..- -.-. .... / - .. -- . / --- -. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .... .- -. -.. ...


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

im too lazy to goto google and find the translator......but ill leave u boys back to your sticks and round things =/


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow so someone is going to get hit by a box of chicken scratch, harp strings and an old jalopy horn!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Wow so someone is going to get hit by a box of chicken scratch, harp strings and an old jalopy horn!


-.. --- -. .----. - / .-- .. ... .... / --- ..- - / .-.. --- ..- -.. .-.-.- / -.-- --- ..- .-. / -.. .-. . .- -- ... / -- .- -.-- / -.-. --- -- . / - .-. ..- . .-.-.- 

-... . .-- .- .-. . .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- - .... . / ..-. .. .-. -- 

:biggrin:


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I think we need to move this thread to the tech section!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

....- ----. ..--- ----- --... ....- -.... ---.. -.... ----. -.... . -.... -... ..--- ----- --... ----. ..--- --... -.... .---- -.... -.-. -.... -.-. ..--- ----- -.... .---- --... ..--- -.... ..... ..--- ----- -.... ---.. -.... .---- --... -.... -.... ----. -.... . -.... --... ..--- ----- ..... --... ....- .---- ..... ----. ..--- ----- --... ....- -.... ..-. -.... ..-. ..--- ----- -.... -.. --... ..... -.... ...-- -.... ---.. ..--- ----- -.... -.... --... ..... -.... . ..--- -.-. ..--- ----- --... ...-- -.... ..-. ..--- ----- -.... ---.. -.... ..... --... ..--- -.... ..... ..--- --... --... ...-- ..--- ----- -.... .---- ..--- ----- -.... -.-. -.... ----. --... ....- --... ....- -.... -.-. -.... ..... ..--- ----- --... ....- --... --... -.... ----. --... ...-- --... ....- ..--- .---- ----- -----


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> ....- ----. ..--- ----- --... ....- -.... ---.. -.... ----. -.... . -.... -... ..--- ----- --... ----. ..--- --... -.... .---- -.... -.-. -.... -.-. ..--- ----- -.... .---- --... ..--- -.... ..... ..--- ----- -.... ---.. -.... .---- --... -.... -.... ----. -.... . -.... --... ..--- ----- ..... --... ....- .---- ..... ----. ..--- ----- --... ....- -.... ..-. -.... ..-. ..--- ----- -.... -.. --... ..... -.... ...-- -.... ---.. ..--- ----- -.... -.... --... ..... -.... . ..--- -.-. ..--- ----- --... ...-- -.... ..-. ..--- ----- -.... ---.. -.... ..... --... ..--- -.... ..... ..--- --... --... ...-- ..--- ----- -.... .---- ..--- ----- -.... -.-. -.... ----. --... ....- --... ....- -.... -.-. -.... ..... ..--- ----- --... ....- --... --... -.... ----. --... ...-- --... ....- ..--- .---- ----- -----


bwahahahhahahaahhahhahahhah

I'll not repeat the example...but nice one meister!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Wow so someone is going to get hit by a box of chicken scratch, harp strings and an old jalopy horn!


.. - / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / ... --- -- . - .... .. -. --. / .- / .-.. .. - - .-.. . / -... .. - / -.. .. ..-. ..-. . .-. . -. - :biggrin:

-... . .-- .- .-. . .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- - .... . / ..-. .. .-. -- :errrr:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

-.-- --- ..- / --. --- - / - --- / -... . / -.- .. -.. -.. .. -. --. / -- . .-.-.- / .- - / .-.. . .- ... - / .. / -.. --- -. .----. - / .... .- ...- . / - --- / .... . .- .-. / - .... .- - / -.. . .- ..-. . -. .. -. --. / .... --- .-. -. / .... --- -. -.- .. -. --. .-.-.-


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> ....- ----. ..--- ----- --... ....- -.... ---.. -.... ----. -.... . -.... -... ..--- ----- --... ----. ..--- --... -.... .---- -.... -.-. -.... -.-. ..--- ----- -.... .---- --... ..--- -.... ..... ..--- ----- -.... ---.. -.... .---- --... -.... -.... ----. -.... . -.... --... ..--- ----- ..... --... ....- .---- ..... ----. ..--- ----- --... ....- -.... ..-. -.... ..-. ..--- ----- -.... -.. --... ..... -.... ...-- -.... ---.. ..--- ----- -.... -.... --... ..... -.... . ..--- -.-. ..--- ----- --... ...-- -.... ..-. ..--- ----- -.... ---.. -.... ..... --... ..--- -.... ..... ..--- --... --... ...-- ..--- ----- -.... .---- ..--- ----- -.... -.-. -.... ----. --... ....- --... ....- -.... -.-. -.... ..... ..--- ----- --... ....- --... --... -.... ----. --... ...-- --... ....- ..--- .---- ----- -----


"I think y'all are having WAY too much fun, so here's a little twist!"

.. ... / - .... .- - / - .... . / -... . ... - / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .- -. / -.. --- ..--.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

elmomac said:


> -.-- --- ..- / --. --- - / - --- / -... . / -.- .. -.. -.. .. -. --. / -- . .-.-.- / .- - / .-.. . .- ... - / .. / -.. --- -. .----. - / .... .- ...- . / - --- / .... . .- .-. / - .... .- - / -.. . .- ..-. . -. .. -. --. / .... --- .-. -. / .... --- -. -.- .. -. --. .-.-.-


.... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- / .--- ..- ... - / .-- .- .. - 

:biggrin:


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> 01001001001000000111000001110010011001010110011001100101011100100010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100101110001000000011101000101001
> 
> Cd


SSdtIHBhcnRpYWwgdG8gYmFzZTY0IG15IHNlbGYu


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

So who is responsible for getting Harpo poed? This should be good and I'm sure it is bound to leave a mark.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

.-- .... .- - / .-- --- .-. -- / .. / --- .... / .- / ..-. .. .-. -- / -.--.- ... --- .-. .-. -.-- -.--.- / -.. --- / -.-- --- ..- / -.- . . .--. / .-. . ..-. . .-. .-. .. -. --. / - --- / .--. ..- --. ..--.. / - .... .. ... / .. ... / -.-. .-.. / -. --- - / ... -.-. .-.-.-


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Jughead said:


> .-- .... .- - / .-- --- .-. -- / .. / --- .... / .- / ..-. .. .-. -- / -.--.- ... --- .-. .-. -.-- -.--.- / -.. --- / -.-- --- ..- / -.- . . .--. / .-. . ..-. . .-. .-. .. -. --. / - --- / .--. ..- --. ..--.. / - .... .. ... / .. ... / -.-. .-.. / -. --- - / ... -.-. .-.-.-


- .... . / ..-. .. .-. -- / -.- -. --- .-- ... / -. --- / -... --- ..- -. -.. .- .-. .. . ... .-.-.-


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

.- -. -.-- .-- .- -.-- ...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> -.. --- -. .----. - / .-- .. ... .... / --- ..- - / .-.. --- ..- -.. .-.-.- / -.-- --- ..- .-. / -.. .-. . .- -- ... / -- .- -.-- / -.-. --- -- . / - .-. ..- . .-.-.-
> 
> -... . .-- .- .-. . .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- - .... . / ..-. .. .-. --
> 
> :biggrin:


... --- / .-- .... .. -.-. .... / -- . -- -... . .-. / --- ..-. / - .... . / ..-. .. .-. -- / .- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- ..--.. / .--. .- ..- .-.. / .-. --- -.. --. . .-. ... --..-- / .--- .. -- -- -.-- / .--. .- --. . --..-- / - --- -. -.-- / ..-. .-. .- -. -.- .-.. .. -. / --- .-. / -.-. .... .-. .. ... / ... .-.. .- -.. . ..--.. / .... - - .--. ---... -..-. -..-. . -. .-.-.- .-- .. -.- .. .--. . -.. .. .- .-.-.- --- .-. --. -..-. .-- .. -.- .. -..-. - .... . / ..-. .. .-. -- / -.--.- -... .- -. -.. -.--.- :mrcool:


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> ... --- / .-- .... .. -.-. .... / -- . -- -... . .-. / --- ..-. / - .... . / ..-. .. .-. -- / .- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- ..--.. / .--. .- ..- .-.. / .-. --- -.. --. . .-. ... --..-- / .--- .. -- -- -.-- / .--. .- --. . --..-- / - --- -. -.-- / ..-. .-. .- -. -.- .-.. .. -. / --- .-. / -.-. .... .-. .. ... / ... .-.. .- -.. . ..--.. / .... - - .--. ---... -..-. -..-. . -. .-.-.- .-- .. -.- .. .--. . -.. .. .- .-.-.- --- .-. --. -..-. .-- .. -.- .. -..-. - .... . / ..-. .. .-. -- / -.--.- -... .- -. -.. -.--.- :mrcool:


.-.. . - ... / .--- ..- ... - / ... .- -.-- / .. - / .. ... / .- / -.. .. ..-. ..-. . .-. . -. - / - -.-- .--. . / --- ..-. / --- .-. --. .. -. .. --.. .- - .. --- -. / .- -. -.. / .. .- -- / - .... . / ... .--. --- -.- . ... .--. . .-. ... --- -. .-.-.- :biggrin:


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Jughead said:


> .-- .... .- - / .-- --- .-. -- / .. / --- .... / .- / ..-. .. .-. -- / -.--.- ... --- .-. .-. -.-- -.--.- / -.. --- / -.-- --- ..- / -.- . . .--. / .-. . ..-. . .-. .-. .. -. --. / - --- / .--. ..- --. ..--.. / - .... .. ... / .. ... / -.-. .-.. / -. --- - / ... -.-. .-.-.-


... --- / .... --- .-- / .- .-. . / -... . - - -.-- --..-- / ...- . .-. --- -. .. -.-. .- / .- -. -.. / .- .-. -.-. .... .. . / -.. --- .. -. --. ..--.. / .- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- / .--. ..- - - .. -. --. / - .... . / -... .- -. -.. / -... .- -.-. -.- / - --- --. . - .... . .-. ..--.. :lol:

:biggrin:


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> ... --- / .-- .... .. -.-. .... / -- . -- -... . .-. / --- ..-. / - .... . / ..-. .. .-. -- / .- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- ..--.. / .--. .- ..- .-.. / .-. --- -.. --. . .-. ... --..-- / .--- .. -- -- -.-- / .--. .- --. . --..-- / - --- -. -.-- / ..-. .-. .- -. -.- .-.. .. -. / --- .-. / -.-. .... .-. .. ... / ... .-.. .- -.. . ..--.. / .... - - .--. ---... -..-. -..-. . -. .-.-.- .-- .. -.- .. .--. . -.. .. .- .-.-.- --- .-. --. -..-. .-- .. -.- .. -..-. - .... . / ..-. .. .-. -- / -.--.- -... .- -. -.. -.--.- :mrcool:


LOL nice


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> .-.. . - ... / .--- ..- ... - / ... .- -.-- / .. - / .. ... / .- / -.. .. ..-. ..-. . .-. . -. - / - -.-- .--. . / --- ..-. / --- .-. --. .. -. .. --.. .- - .. --- -. / .- -. -.. / .. .- -- / - .... . / ... .--. --- -.- . ... .--. . .-. ... --- -. .-.-.- :biggrin:


... --- / .- .-.. .-.. / - .... . / .-- --- .-. -- ... / ..-. --- .-.. .-.. --- .-- / -.-- --- ..- / .--. ..- --. ..--..


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Jughead said:


> ... --- / .- .-.. .-.. / - .... . / .-- --- .-. -- ... / ..-. --- .-.. .-.. --- .-- / -.-- --- ..- / .--. ..- --. ..--..


ROFLMAO!!!!!!
... --- / -.-- --- ..- / - .... .. -. -.- / .. .----. -- / - .... . / .--. ..- --. ..--.. / .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- / -.-- --- ..- / .- .-. . / ... --- --- --- --- --- --- / .-- .-. --- -. --.:lol:

:biggrin:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

.-- . .-.. .-.. / -- --- ..- - .... / --- ..-. / - .... . / ... --- ..- - .... --..-- / . -. --- ..- --. .... / --- ..-. / - .... . / .--- .- .-- / .--- .- -.-. -.- .. -. --. / .- -. -.. / ... - .- .-. - / -.-. .-. .- -.-. -.- .. -. --. / .-.. . - .----. ... / .--- ..- ... - / ... .- -.-- --..-- / -.-- --- ..- / .- .-. . / - .... . / ... .--. --- -.- . ... .--. . .-. ... --- -. / --- ..-. / .--- . .-. .-. -.-- .----. ... / -.- .. -.. .----. ... / ..- -. - .. .-.. / .-- . / ... . . / ... --- -- . / .-. . ... ..- .-.. - ...


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> .-- . .-.. .-.. / -- --- ..- - .... / --- ..-. / - .... . / ... --- ..- - .... --..-- / . -. --- ..- --. .... / --- ..-. / - .... . / .--- .- .-- / .--- .- -.-. -.- .. -. --. / .- -. -.. / ... - .- .-. - / -.-. .-. .- -.-. -.- .. -. --. / .-.. . - .----. ... / .--- ..- ... - / ... .- -.-- --..-- / -.-- --- ..- / .- .-. . / - .... . / ... .--. --- -.- . ... .--. . .-. ... --- -. / --- ..-. / .--- . .-. .-. -.-- .----. ... / -.- .. -.. .----. ... / ..- -. - .. .-.. / .-- . / ... . . / ... --- -- . / .-. . ... ..- .-.. - ...


-.-- --- ..- .----. .-. . / .-. .. --. .... - .-.-.- / .. / .-- .. .-.. .-.. .-.-.- / .. .----. -- / .--- ..- ... - / --- ...- . .-. .-- .... . .-.. -- . -.. .-.-.- / - .... .. ... / .. ... / ... ..- -.-. .... / .- / .-.. .- .-. --. . / - .- .-. --. . - / .-. .. -.-. .... / . -. ...- .. .-. --- -. -- . -. - --..-- / .. .----. -- / .... .- ...- .. -. --. / - .-. --- ..- -... .-.. . / -.-. .... --- --- ... .. -. --. .-.-.- / -... ..- - / .. / - .... .. -. -.- / .. / -.- -. --- .-- / .-- .... --- / - .... . / ..-. .. .-. ... - / - .-- --- / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... .

:biggrin:


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> -.-- --- ..- .----. .-. . / .-. .. --. .... - .-.-.- / .. / .-- .. .-.. .-.. .-.-.- / .. .----. -- / .--- ..- ... - / --- ...- . .-. .-- .... . .-.. -- . -.. .-.-.- / - .... .. ... / .. ... / ... ..- -.-. .... / .- / .-.. .- .-. --. . / - .- .-. --. . - / .-. .. -.-. .... / . -. ...- .. .-. --- -. -- . -. - --..-- / .. .----. -- / .... .- ...- .. -. --. / - .-. --- ..- -... .-.. . / -.-. .... --- --- ... .. -. --. .-.-.- / -... ..- - / .. / - .... .. -. -.- / .. / -.- -. --- .-- / .-- .... --- / - .... . / ..-. .. .-. ... - / - .-- --- / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... .
> 
> :biggrin:


- .... . / .-- --- .-. -- / .... .- ... / ... .--. --- -.- . -.


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Jughead said:


> - .... . / .-- --- .-. -- / .... .- ... / ... .--. --- -.- . -.


-.-- --- ..- / .- .-. . / .--- ..- ... - / .- ... -.- .. -. --. / ..-. --- .-. / .. - --..-- / .- .-. . -. .----. - / -.-- --- ..- / .--- ..- --. --. -.-- ..--..:arghhhh:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> "I think y'all are having WAY too much fun, so here's a little twist!"
> 
> .. ... / - .... .- - / - .... . / -... . ... - / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .- -. / -.. --- ..--..


....- ....- -.... ----. -.... ..... ..--- ----- -.... -.-. -.... ..... --... ....- --... .- --... ....- -.... ..... ..--- ----- --... --... -.... .---- --... ..--- ..--- ----- --... .- --... ..... ..--- ----- -.... ..... -.... ----. -.... . -.... -.... -.... .---- -.... ...-- -.... ---.. ..--- . ..--- ----- ..... --... -.... ----. -.... ..... ..--- ----- --... --... . ....- --... ..--- -.... ..... ..--- ----- -.... ..... --... ...-- ..--- ----- -.... -.. -.... ----. --... ....- ..--- ----- -.... ..... -.... ----. -.... . -.... ..... --... ..--- ..--- ----- -.... -.. -.... ..... -.... ---.. --... ..--- ..--- ----- -.... ....- --... ..--- -.... ..... -.... ---.. -.... ..... -.... . ...-- ..-. ----- -----


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

.... .- .-. .--. --- / .. ... / --. --- .. -. --. / - --- / - .- -.- . / .... .. ... / .... --- .-. -. / .- -. -.. / --. --- / .... --- -- . / -. --- .-- --..-- / .. / - .... .. -. -.-


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> .... .- .-. .--. --- / .. ... / --. --- .. -. --. / - --- / - .- -.- . / .... .. ... / .... --- .-. -. / .- -. -.. / --. --- / .... --- -- . / -. --- .-- --..-- / .. / - .... .. -. -.-


..--- ----- ....- ---.. -.... ..... -.... --... -.... ---.. ..--- ----- --... ....- -.... -.-. -.... ---.. -.... ..... -.... .- ..--- ----- --... .---- --... ..... --... -.... ..--- ----- ..... ...-- -.... ..-. ....- ---.. ..--- ----- ....- ....- -.... ----. -.... ...-- -.... ---.. ....- ....- -.... .---- --... .---- 

:biggrin:


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

- .... .. .... / - .- -.- . .../ .-- .- -.-- / - --- --- / .-.. --- -. --.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> ..--- ----- ....- ---.. -.... ..... -.... --... -.... ---.. ..--- ----- --... ....- -.... -.-. -.... ---.. -.... ..... -.... .- ..--- ----- --... .---- --... ..... --... -.... ..--- ----- ..... ...-- -.... ..-. ....- ---.. ..--- ----- ....- ....- -.... ----. -.... ...-- -.... ---.. ....- ....- -.... .---- --... .----
> :biggrin:


- .... .- - / .. ... / --- -. . / .... . -.-. -.- / --- ..-. / .- / - .-. .- -.-. -.- .. -. --. / -. ..- -- -... . .-. / .. - / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. . - / - --- / .. - .----. ... / .. -. - . -. -.. . -.. / .-. . -.-. .. .--. .. . -. -


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> - .... .- - / .. ... / --- -. . / .... . -.-. -.- / --- ..-. / .- / - .-. .- -.-. -.- .. -. --. / -. ..- -- -... . .-. / .. - / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. . - / - --- / .. - .----. ... / .. -. - . -. -.. . -.. / .-. . -.-. .. .--. .. . -. -


 

.... .- ...- . / .- / --. .-. . .- - / .- ...- .- - .- .-. / -.-- --- ..- / -.. ---

:biggrin:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

... --- / .-- .... .- - ... / - .... . / .-.. .- - . ... - / .-- --- .-. -.. / ..-. .-. --- -- / .-..-. - .... . / ..-. .. .-. -- .-..-. / -- .-. .-.-.- / ... .--. --- -.- . ... -- .- -. / ... .. .-. ..--..


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ruh roh...


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

.--- ..- ... - / - . ... - .. -. --. 






:biggrin:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

... --- / -.-- --- ..- / .- .-. . / .--. ..- - - .. -. --. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .--. ..- .-. ... . / -.. --- .-- -. / .- -. -.. / .--. ..- - - .. -. --. / --- -. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .-- .... .. - . / --. .-.. --- ...- . ... / -. --- .-- --..-- / . .... ..--..


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> ... --- / -.-- --- ..- / .- .-. . / .--. ..- - - .. -. --. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .--. ..- .-. ... . / -.. --- .-- -. / .- -. -.. / .--. ..- - - .. -. --. / --- -. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .-- .... .. - . / --. .-.. --- ...- . ... / -. --- .-- --..-- / . .... ..--..


.-. .- -. --. . / -.-. .... . -.-. -.- .-.-.- / .--- ..- ... - / .--. --- .--. .--. .. -. --. / ... --- -- . / ... -- --- -.- . .-.-.-  

:biggrin:


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

.- .-.. .-.. / ... .... --- .-- / .- -. -.. / -. --- / --. --- / -- .-. / .--. ..- --.


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Jughead said:


> .- .-.. .-.. / ... .... --- .-- / .- -. -.. / -. --- / --. --- / -- .-. / .--. ..- --.


.-- .... -.-- / -.. --- / -.-- --- ..- / -.- . . .--. / -.-. .- .-.. .-.. .. -. --. / -- . / -- .-. / .--. ..- --. ..--..

:biggrin:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

dashdashdotdotdotdotspaceslashslashslashspacespacedotspacedashdashdashdotdotdotspacespacespaceslahdotdashspacespacedotslashslashdotdotspacedashdotspacedashslash


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Lighthouse said:


> dashdashdotdotdotdotspaceslashslashslashspacespacedotspacedashdashdashdotdotdotspacespacespaceslahdotdashspacespacedotslashslashdotdotspacedashdotspacedashslash


:imconfused:

.- -. -.. / ... --- -- . / .--. . --- .--. .-.. . / ... .- -.-- / .. .----. -- / -. ..- - ...

:biggrin:


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

:nerd:.. .----. -- / -- . .-.. - .. -. --. .-.-.- / --. ..- . ... ... / .. .----. .-.. .-.. / .... .- ...- . / .- / .... . -- .. -. --. .-- .- -.-- / ... .. --. -. .- - ..- .-. . / -- .- -.. ..- .-. ---


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Harpo Marx said:


>


-.-- --- ..- / --. --- .. -. --. / - --- / -.- . . .--. / -... .-.. --- .-- .. -. --. / ... -- --- -.- . / --- .-. / .-- .... .- - ..--.. / - .... .- - / .-. . -- .. -. -.. ... / -- . .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .. / -. . . -.. / - --- / --. --- / ... -- --- -.- .
:whoohoo:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

.-.. --- --- -.- ... / .-.. .. -.- . / - .... . / .--. .-.. .- -. / ..-. --- .-. / . ...- . .-. -.-- - .... .. -. --. / .. -. / -- -.-- / .... ..- -- .. -.. --- .-. .-.-.- .-.-.- .- - / ... --- -- . / .--. --- .. -. - .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- ..- .--. / .. -. / ... -- --- -.- . ? ? ?


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

elmomac said:


> -.-- --- ..- / --. --- .. -. --. / - --- / -.- . . .--. / -... .-.. --- .-- .. -. --. / ... -- --- -.- . / --- .-. / .-- .... .- - ..--.. / - .... .- - / .-. . -- .. -. -.. ... / -- . .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .. / -. . . -.. / - --- / --. --- / ... -- --- -.- .
> :whoohoo:


..- ... .--. ... / -.-. --- -. ..-. .. .-. -- . -.. / .... .. -

:biggrin:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

.- .-.. .-. .. --. .... - / -.-. .- -. .----. - / .-- .- .. - / - --- / ... . . / ... --- -- . / -.. . ...- .. ... - .- - .. --- -. / .... --- .--. . / .. - ... / -... . - - . .-. / - .... .- -. / - .... --- ... . / ... -- --- -.- . / .-. .. -. --. ... / -.-- --- ..- / .-- . .-. . / -... .-.. --- .-- .. -. --. :brick:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

- .... .- - / .. ... / .-- .... .- - / .. / .-.. .. -.- . / .- -... --- ..- - / - .... .. ... / - .... .-. . .- -.. .-.-.- / .. - / .. ... / .-.. .. -.- . / .- / ... --- .- .--. / --- .--. . .-. .- .-.-.- / .. / -.-. .- -. / .-.. . .- ...- . / ..-. --- .-. / .- / .-- . . -.- / .- -. -.. / .... .- ...- . / -. --- - / -- .. ... ... . -.. / .- -. -.-- - .... .. -. --. .-.-.-


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

.... -- -- -- -- -- --


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

.. ...- . / --- -. .-.. -.-- / .--- ..- ... - / .-. . .- .-.. .. ... . -.. / .-- .... .- - / - .... .. ... / .-- .- ... / .-.. --- .-..


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

matt257 said:


> .. ...- . / --- -. .-.. -.-- / .--- ..- ... - / .-. . .- .-.. .. ... . -.. / .-- .... .- - / - .... .. ... / .-- .- ... / .-.. --- .-..


:redface:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Harpo Marx said:


> :redface:


.-.. --- .-.. .-.-.- / - .... .. ... / .. ... / .-. . .- .-.. .-.. -.-- / .- / --. .-. . .- - / - .... .-. . .- -.. .-.-.- / -.-. .- -. - / -... . .-.. .. . ...- . / .. / --- -. .-.. -.-- / .--- ..- ... - / ..-. --- ..- -. -.. / --- ..- - / .-- .... .- - / .. - / -- . .- -. ...


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

matt257 said:


> .-.. --- .-.. .-.-.- / - .... .. ... / .. ... / .-. . .- .-.. .-.. -.-- / .- / --. .-. . .- - / - .... .-. . .- -.. .-.-.- / -.-. .- -. - / -... . .-.. .. . ...- . / .. / --- -. .-.. -.-- / .--- ..- ... - / ..-. --- ..- -. -.. / --- ..- - / .-- .... .- - / .. - / -- . .- -. ...


.--. .-.. . .- ... . / . -..- .--. .-.. .- .. -. / .-- .... .- - / .. - / -- . .- -. ... .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / .. / -.. --- -. .----. - / -.- -. --- .-- / .-- .... -.-- / .. / .--. --- ... - / .... . .-. . / .- ..-. - . .-. / .. / ..-. .. --. ..- .-. . -.. / --- ..- - / .-- .... .- - / .. - / .-- .- ... .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / .. / - .... .. -. -.- / .. / -- .- -.-- / -. . . -.. / - .... . .-. .- .--. -.--

:baffled:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

elmomac said:


> .--. .-.. . .- ... . / . -..- .--. .-.. .- .. -. / .-- .... .- - / .. - / -- . .- -. ... .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / .. / -.. --- -. .----. - / -.- -. --- .-- / .-- .... -.-- / .. / .--. --- ... - / .... . .-. . / .- ..-. - . .-. / .. / ..-. .. --. ..- .-. . -.. / --- ..- - / .-- .... .- - / .. - / .-- .- ... .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / .. / - .... .. -. -.- / .. / -- .- -.-- / -. . . -.. / - .... . .-. .- .--. -.--
> 
> :baffled:


.. - ... / .--- ..- ... - / -- --- .-. ... . -.-. --- -.. . .-.-.- / .-.. --- .-.. .-.-.- / .. / - .... .. -. -.- / .. - ... / --. --- --- -.. / ..-. ..- -. .-.-.- / - --- --- -.- / -- . / .- / .-- .... .. .-.. . / - --- / ..-. .. --. ..- .-. . / .. - / --- ..- - / - .... --- .-.-.- / .-.. --- .-..


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

:imconfused:

.-- . .-.. .-.. --..-- / .. / -.. .. -.. -. .----. - / - .... .. -. -.- / .. - / .-- .- ... / .-.. .- .-. --. . / . -. --- ..- --. .... / - --- / -.- .. .-.. .-.. / .... .. -- 

:mumbles:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

- .... .- - .----. ... / .-- .... .- - / ... .... . / ... .- .. -.. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- ?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

.-.. --- - .----. ... / --- ..-. / - .... .-. . .- - ... / .- -. -.. / -- ..- -.-. .... / -- --- .-. . / - . .- ... .. -. --. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / .. / - .... .. -. -.- / .... . / -.--.- .... .- .-. .--. --- .----. ... -.--.- / -... --- -- -... ... / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / .- ... / --.- ..- .. . - / .- ... / .... . / .. ... .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / --- .-. / . ...- . -. / -. --- -. . / . -..- .. ... - .- -. - / --. --- / - --- --- - / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .... --- .-. -. / .-- .... . .-. . / .. - / -.-. .- -. / -... . / .... . .- .-. -.. --..-- / -... ..- - / --.- ..- .. - / .--- . .-. -.- .. -. --. / ..- ... / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / - .... .. ... / -.-. .... .- .-. .- -.. . / .... .- ... / --. --- -. . / --- -. / .-.. --- -. --. / . -. --- ..- --. .... / .-- .. - .... --- ..- - / .- -. -.-- / .-. . ... ..- .-.. - ... --..-- / .. / ... .- -.-- / .-- . / --.- ..- .. - / --. .. ...- .. -. --. / .... .. -- / - .... . / - .. -- . / --- ..-. / -.. .- -.-- / ..- -. - .. .-.. / .-- . / ... . . / ... --- -- . / .-. . ... ..- .-.. - ... .-.-.-


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> .-.. --- - .----. ... / --- ..-. / - .... .-. . .- - ... / .- -. -.. / -- ..- -.-. .... / -- --- .-. . / - . .- ... .. -. --. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / .. / - .... .. -. -.- / .... . / -.--.- .... .- .-. .--. --- .----. ... -.--.- / -... --- -- -... ... / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / .- ... / --.- ..- .. . - / .- ... / .... . / .. ... .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / --- .-. / . ...- . -. / -. --- -. . / . -..- .. ... - .- -. - / --. --- / - --- --- - / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .... --- .-. -. / .-- .... . .-. . / .. - / -.-. .- -. / -... . / .... . .- .-. -.. --..-- / -... ..- - / --.- ..- .. - / .--- . .-. -.- .. -. --. / ..- ... / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / - .... .. ... / -.-. .... .- .-. .- -.. . / .... .- ... / --. --- -. . / --- -. / .-.. --- -. --. / . -. --- ..- --. .... / .-- .. - .... --- ..- - / .- -. -.-- / .-. . ... ..- .-.. - ... --..-- / .. / ... .- -.-- / .-- . / --.- ..- .. - / --. .. ...- .. -. --. / .... .. -- / - .... . / - .. -- . / --- ..-. / -.. .- -.-- / ..- -. - .. .-.. / .-- . / ... . . / ... --- -- . / .-. . ... ..- .-.. - ... .-.-.-


go for it


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> .-.. --- - .----. ... / --- ..-. / - .... .-. . .- - ... / .- -. -.. / -- ..- -.-. .... / -- --- .-. . / - . .- ... .. -. --. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / .. / - .... .. -. -.- / .... . / -.--.- .... .- .-. .--. --- .----. ... -.--.- / -... --- -- -... ... / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / .- ... / --.- ..- .. . - / .- ... / .... . / .. ... .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / --- .-. / . ...- . -. / -. --- -. . / . -..- .. ... - .- -. - / --. --- / - --- --- - / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .... --- .-. -. / .-- .... . .-. . / .. - / -.-. .- -. / -... . / .... . .- .-. -.. --..-- / -... ..- - / --.- ..- .. - / .--- . .-. -.- .. -. --. / ..- ... / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / - .... .. ... / -.-. .... .- .-. .- -.. . / .... .- ... / --. --- -. . / --- -. / .-.. --- -. --. / . -. --- ..- --. .... / .-- .. - .... --- ..- - / .- -. -.-- / .-. . ... ..- .-.. - ... --..-- / .. / ... .- -.-- / .-- . / --.- ..- .. - / --. .. ...- .. -. --. / .... .. -- / - .... . / - .. -- . / --- ..-. / -.. .- -.-- / ..- -. - .. .-.. / .-- . / ... . . / ... --- -- . / .-. . ... ..- .-.. - ... .-.-.-


"LOT'S OF THREATS AND MUCH MORE TEASING... I THINK HE (HARPO'S) BOMBS WILL BE AS QUIET AS HE IS... OR EVEN NONE EXISTANT GO TOOT YOUR HORN WHERE IT CAN BE HEARD, BUT QUIT JERKING US AROUND... THIS CHARADE HAS GONE ON LONG ENOUGH WITHOUT ANY RESULTS, I SAY WE QUIT GIVING HIM THE TIME OF DAY UNTIL WE SEE SOME RESULTS."

.... --- .-- / ...- . .-. -.-- / .... --- ... .--. .. - .- -... .-.. . / --- ..-. / -.-- --- ..- .-.-.- / .. / - .... --- ..- --. .... - / .. - / .-- .- ... / - .... . / .--. .-. --- .--. . .-. / - .... .. -. --. / - --- / .- -.-. -.- -. --- .-- .-.. . -.. --. . / .-- .... . -. / -.-- --- ..- / .-- . .-. . / -... --- -- -... . -.. .-.-.- / .- .--. .--. .- .-. . -. - .-.. -.-- / -. --- - / .... . .-. . .-.-.- / ... --- --..-- / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .- -. - / -- . / - --- / .-.. . .- ...- . ..--.. / .. / .-- .- ... / - --- .-.. -.. / - .... .- - / -.-- --- ..- / .-- . .-. . / --. .-. . .- - / -... --- - .-.. ... / ... --- - .-.. ... .-.-.- / .. / --. ..- . ... ... / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .- -. / -.. .. ... .... / .. - / --- ..- - --..-- / -... ..- - / -. --- - / - .- -.- . / .. - .-.-.- / --- .... --..-- / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .- -. - / .--. .-. --- --- ..-. ..--.. ..--.. / .---- / .-.. .- ..- -. -.-. .... . -.. / .--- ..- ... - / - --- / ... . . / - .... . / .-. . .- -.-. - .. --- -. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / .... . .-. . .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- --. --- / - .-. .- -.-. -.- / .. - / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..- .-. ... . .-.. ..-. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / ----- ...-- ----- --... / .---- --... ----. ----- / ----- ----- ----- ..--- / .---- --... ----. ..--- / ...-- ----- --... ..---


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> "LOT'S OF THREATS AND MUCH MORE TEASING... I THINK HE (HARPO'S) BOMBS WILL BE AS QUIET AS HE IS... OR EVEN NONE EXISTANT GO TOOT YOUR HORN WHERE IT CAN BE HEARD, BUT QUIT JERKING US AROUND... THIS CHARADE HAS GONE ON LONG ENOUGH WITHOUT ANY RESULTS, I SAY WE QUIT GIVING HIM THE TIME OF DAY UNTIL WE SEE SOME RESULTS."
> 
> .... --- .-- / ...- . .-. -.-- / .... --- ... .--. .. - .- -... .-.. . / --- ..-. / -.-- --- ..- .-.-.- / .. / - .... --- ..- --. .... - / .. - / .-- .- ... / - .... . / .--. .-. --- .--. . .-. / - .... .. -. --. / - --- / .- -.-. -.- -. --- .-- .-.. . -.. --. . / .-- .... . -. / -.-- --- ..- / .-- . .-. . / -... --- -- -... . -.. .-.-.- / .- .--. .--. .- .-. . -. - .-.. -.-- / -. --- - / .... . .-. . .-.-.- / ... --- --..-- / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .- -. - / -- . / - --- / .-.. . .- ...- . ..--.. / .. / .-- .- ... / - --- .-.. -.. / - .... .- - / -.-- --- ..- / .-- . .-. . / --. .-. . .- - / -... --- - .-.. ... / ... --- - .-.. ... .-.-.- / .. / --. ..- . ... ... / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .- -. / -.. .. ... .... / .. - / --- ..- - --..-- / -... ..- - / -. --- - / - .- -.- . / .. - .-.-.- / --- .... --..-- / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .- -. - / .--. .-. --- --- ..-. ..--.. ..--.. / .---- / .-.. .- ..- -. -.-. .... . -.. / .--- ..- ... - / - --- / ... . . / - .... . / .-. . .- -.-. - .. --- -. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / .... . .-. . .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- --. --- / - .-. .- -.-. -.- / .. - / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..- .-. ... . .-.. ..-. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- / ----- ...-- ----- --... / .---- --... ----. ----- / ----- ----- ----- ..--- / .---- --... ----. ..--- / ...-- ----- --... ..---


"HOW VERY HOSPITABLE OF YOU. I THOUGHT IT WAS THE PROPER THING TO ACKNOWLEDGE WHEN YOU WERE BOMBED. APPARENTLY NOT HERE. SO, YOU WANT ME TO LEAVE? I WAS TOLD THAT YOU WERE GREAT BOTLS SOTLS. I GUESS YOU CAN DISH IT OUT, BUT NOT TAKE IT. OH, YOU WANT PROOF?? 1 LAUNCHED JUST TO SEE THE REACTION.... HERE...GO TRACK IT FOR YOURSELF.... 0307 1790 0002 1792 3072"

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 1790 0002 1792 3072
Detailed Results:

Bullet Delivered, January 25, 2008, 9:48 am, INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46259
Bullet Processed, January 24, 2008, 7:26 pm, INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46206
Bullet Processed, January 23, 2008, 6:46 pm, BETHPAGE, NY 11714
Bullet Acceptance, January 23, 2008, 3:52 pm, BETHPAGE, NY 11714

That is just not right.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

.. ..-. / .- / -... --- -- -... / --. --- . ... / --- ..-. ..-. / .. -. / .. -. -.. .. .- -. .- .--. --- .-.. .. ... / .- -. -.. / -. --- / --- -. . / .. ... / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. / - --- / .... . .- .-. / .. - --..-- / -.. --- . ... / .. - / -- . .- -. / .. - / -.. .. -.. / -. --- - / -- .- -.- . / .- / ... --- ..- -. -.. ..--.. / -- .- -.-- -... . / - .... . / - .- .-. --. . - / .-- .- ... / --- ..- - / --- ..-. / - --- .-- -. ..--.. / .. / -.- -. --- .-- / .. / .-- .- ... / .- .-- .- -.-- / ..-. .-. --- -- / .... --- -- . / .- .-.. .-.. / .-.. .- ... - / .-- . . -.- .-.-.-


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Mr Harpo:

I apologize for taking my taunts seriously. I was just teasing and goading you into action. Please accept my humble apologies for wording my post in the way that was taken as serious.

There are some great SOTL/BOTL's on here and at times I can be too, but this is not one of those times that it came across as my being one.

Again please accept my apology.

Now bomb away!

--- .... / .- -. -.. / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. --- -- . / .- -.-. .-. --- ... ... / --. .-. --- ..- -.-. .... --- --..-- / -.-. .- -. / -.-- --- ..- / .- ... -.- / .... .. -- / .-- .... .- - / - .... --- ... . / -.-. .. --. .- .-. ... / .-- . .-. . / .... . / .-- .- ... / ... -- --- -.- .. -. --. ..--..


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

He only comes out to protect fellow WORMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi Pug


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Mr Harpo:
> 
> I apologize for taking my taunts seriously. I was just teasing and goading you into action. Please accept my humble apologies for wording my post in the way that was taken as serious.
> 
> ...


Please, it's me who needs to apologise. I was trying to go for a laugh and it was too far of a strech & it ended up crashing and burning, in an ugly way.


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Jughead said:


> He only comes out to protect fellow WORMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Pug


-- . ....


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

......


----------

